# My New Boy/Colt!! I'm in "awe/Love"! loL!



## MyBarakah (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi everyone!!

Well... This adventure all started when I was looking for a A/R "single" pleasure moving filly... but went to the Buckeye website and inquired and Getitia had sold a filly she thought may have worked... then she suggested this colt "Tiny"... who's Tiny.. but AMHR/ASPC.. at first I was like... No.. I have pleanty of boys... and wasn't doing the pony thing... she had a video of him... and I had to keep going over and over the video of him.... WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! He was SO stunning!!! I totally feel in love with the video of him and after a week I just "HAD TO HAVE HIM!!"... I was dead set on him... I finally got him last Friday night and WOW!!! That's all I can say... he's just like his video.. but only better!! I am just in awe of him!! WOW!! He's very nice... and WOW can he move!! He just has this presence about him! All I know is that I'm TOTALLY hooked on these AMHR/ASPC's!! I want a barn full of these!!! WOW!! ANyways.... I just took some winter wooly pics of my new guy "Tiny" (registered name): Buckeye WCF I’m A Tiny Paposo. He's 100% Arenosa and should stay small enough I plan to hardship him into AMHA in 2013. Thanks for letting me share!! I LOVE his dark Liver Chestnut color!!! I've never seen one "this" color!! Here's the video of him!! I LOVE his movement "the toping on the cake!!"..


Here's the winter wooly photos of him taken a couple days ago!!!































Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 13, 2011)

Super nice - looks like he's got lots of spunk and personality too - congrats!


----------



## ErikaS. (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats Chesa! He is quite a cutie and a lovely mover!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 13, 2011)

_That's the PRETTY boy that I can see winning some "BLUE RIBBONS"...._


----------



## Reble (Jan 13, 2011)

I love his movement and color, and he has legs even being small.

You are one lucky lady.. *CONGRATULATIONS*..


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats on your new boy


----------



## REO (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice boy!





I love Getitia's horses!


----------



## vvf (Jan 14, 2011)

Well.....You know what I think of him....I love him!!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 14, 2011)

*Congrats! Stunning boy you have there!!!!*


----------



## MyBarakah (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I'm really excited about him... I deffinately can't wait to get him out in the show pen this year! I can't wait until it warms up to clip that hair off! loL! He does have allot of leg under him and LOVE that and along with a pretty little head/ears!! So I guess I'm doing the AMHR shows this year & Nationals!! It's been a couple years since I've been to Nationals but am SO looking forward to it this year!!! I'm going to work on getting me some more of these AMHR/ASPC's in my barn this year too!! I've deffinately GOT the pony bug!!! LOVE it! I think sometime change is a good thing! loL!


----------



## wrs (Jan 14, 2011)

I saw him on Facebook. He's gorgeous. Congratulations & best of luck with him.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrats Chelsa, we have a few of the Buckeye horses at our place and Les and Getitia are great people and have a wonderful breeding program. Once you start having the ASPC/AMHR horses you will be VERY addicted, we only have three straight miniatures now and all the rest are ASPC/AMHR and 3 are straight ASPC Shetlands. The ASPC/AMHR crosses have a bit of a different atitude compared to a miniature horse and that is what we like, alittle bit more fire to say the least but they do show well that way......

Very nice boy you have purchased and our "Buckeye WCF Black Magic" ASPC/AMHR solid black filly has the same sire as yours does, super refined and very elegant.

Can't wait to see you at the ASPC/AMHR shows, you will have tons of fun !!


----------



## Loess Hills (Jan 14, 2011)

Congratulations, Chesa! He's got that WOW! factor all right. And so refined, even in his winter coat. Bet you can't wait to clip and show!!!


----------



## countrycharm (Jan 15, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! You can send him my way any day hehe


----------



## Frankie (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations, he is a very nice boy! You sure did pick the best people to deal with as well. Congrats!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations! He is very nice. Love his head~


----------



## wingnut (Jan 15, 2011)

He's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful. Love his gorgeous head.


----------



## goatkisses (Jan 17, 2011)

He's adorable!

I love in the snowy photos that he looks like two different horses in one with his clipped head!


----------

